# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه الأقسام العامه قسم اخر اخبارالتكنولوجيا  تسويق أول هاتف مغربي الصنع تحت إسم "سافير 650" (صور)

## GSM-AYA

**  * *  * *  *تعتزم شركة مغربية اطلاق الجيل الأول من الهواتف الذكية smartphone مغربية الصنع، تحت مسمى سفير 650، والتي سيشرع في تسويقها بثمن لايتجاوز 2190 درهما، ابتداءا من شهر فبراير القادم. *  *وأن جهاز الهاتف الجديد، سيسوق عبر المواقع الاليكترونية وعبر المحلات التجارية المتخصصة.، فيما اختارت الشركة المذكورة افتتاح مقرها الرئيسي في المدينة الحمراء مراكش. *  *وعبر الكثير من مرتادي الشبكة العنكبوتية عن اعتزازهم باقدام شركة مغربية على مغامرة إنتاج وتصنيع جهاز هاتف محمول محلي الصنع، بمواصفات عالمية قادرة على منافسة الماركات العالمية ويشتغل  بنظام Android.*  *    *

----------


## timali

اللهم بارك وزد في ذلك
مع ان الامر لايصدق

----------


## mohamed73

> اللهم بارك وزد في ذلك مع ان الامر لايصدق

     

> اللهم بارك وزد في ذلك مع ان الامر لايصدق

   حكرة هادي
زعما تنعرفوا بعضيتنا
مافيدناش 
هادي هي هدرتنا ديما
زعما كلشي اديرها الا مغربي
فاش  ايكون شي مغربي فيها
ديما الشك

----------

